
Why Men Dominate Women?(1977) - deepaksurti
https://www.nytimes.com/1977/11/13/archives/why-men-dominate-women-startling-new-evidence-of-female-infanticide.html
======
austincheney
Interesting to read this from a different era where any hint of sex parity was
absent.

I think at this point the commonly accepted answer for male dominance is some
combination of insecurity (on the part of both sexes) and cultural
conventions. Sexual dimorphism, whether physical or mental, has been ruled
out.

~~~
downerending
It is, but I doubt that many who lived through this era would say that "any
hint of sex parity was absent".

A friend related a story from about this time. Their parents were traditional
--he worked and she ran the household. One day at dinner he dared opine that
the sauce could use more salt. She picked up her ladle and gave him a sharp
whack to the side of the head. And never again did that happen. Not parity
exactly, but she got to do what she wanted to do in life, and she ruled her
domain to a degree that most of us can only dream of (including today's
women).

